# Went fishing on weekend



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Cracked my personal best With this beast ......








950mm 15kg 
West Aus dhufish 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MudMaster (Nov 19, 2008)

W
View attachment 22897


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice fish guys. 
I'm a little envious, there was no fishing for me this year.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks guys ,
You ain't livin if ya can't go fishin 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Quite the opposite of yours, but this is my son 15 years ago catching a Golden trout at Ski Lake California high up in the Sierra Nevada.


----------

